# hey, i'm new!



## 22245 (Nov 21, 2006)

hey, i hav just come on this sight for some reassurance, and i guess to ask some questions..i have not been diagnosed with IBS as i dont like to make a big deal of my symtoms, though when i did visit my doctor she did say "u might hav a bit of IBS" -- thats as far as it went! i have never taken anything for it, cos i always think it will just make it worse, so most of the time i just put up with it!It does stop me from doing things, though i try not let it, i'm still very young (20) and live a very active life (work 2 x jobs, boyfriend, and go out lots, and at uni!). i found that everytime i get it i come running home to my parents house for a couple of days to relax, and most importantly eat right.i find i mostly get it when i dont eat right, though even when i do, i still get it (confuses me!) i cant say that i suffer D, because its not REALLY D.. (like running to the toilet every couple of minutes) and its not C either, its more the uncomfortableness of having a tummy ache!I have figured that ignoring it, and keeping an active lifestyle is whats best, though i find now (since the beggining of this year) i am getting it a lot worse. More so im worried because i REALLY want to travel, and i dont want to let it get me down..Do u guys think ignoring it is the best way? i think a lot of it might be in the mind, im just not sure! i mean its not as if people can see that i have got it, (except my bf who regulary hears me complaining).. so should i just tough it out? and would there be any reason why its getting worse?sorry about so many questions.. i guess when in doubt!


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Once it gets serious....you cannot ignore it.Simply, it just does not work.I'm 19 and have had it my entire life, but it didn't get really that bad until I as in high school,or at least thats all I can remember.I would say that the best way of dealing with it is to not let it take control of everything.At least then, you have a little control over it.The things that you will want to do are :Establish a regular eating schedule so that you can see what does/doesn't irritate your stomach.Its different for everyone. For example I can handle milk/egg/dairyproducts but a lot of people suffering with IBS cannot.Spicy foods like Mexican are personally some of the worse. I avoid them wheverpossible.As for your trip, I would say yes.....If you want to travel do so now.Their is a good chance that the ibs will get worse.....it doesn't really seem that bad for you, so make sure you start doing everyhing that you want to now, so you don't regret later :/.


----------



## 19528 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello, I sound exactly like you, I ignored it as best as I could until it became too much to handle and I had to go to the doctors for some type of medicene. My stomach is constantly upset as well. Its just really uncomfortable. I dont want to tell you to keep ignoring it, because everybody is different, but I have noticed that if I am not thinking about it, I feel immensely better. I would keep track of what bothers you. I also can eat dairy, but a lot of people can not. and please travel-dont let this stop you. you might regret it if you dont!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I try to ignore mine as much as possible too! Although sometimes I just can't. I have a full time job, a volunteer and I got out a lot etc.I'd say- go with it until you can't anymore. Why stop while its ok? Just be careful, and if you know something triggers you or could do- dn't do it!Good on you.Nikki


----------



## 21716 (Dec 7, 2006)

strawbz mine is identical to yours, its quite stress/ tiredness related and there are triger foods but the symptoms sound the same. I was getting really confused by people with ibs-c and ibs-d i didnt really think i was either nice to know that different people get it in different ways lol


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi!


----------

